# Our bucklings sire Tidal Wave - show accomplishments



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We aren't planning on showing at this point as we build our herd but breeding was very important to me as we looked to add to our NDDGs this spring. I was very excited to obtain a young buckling out of a show quality sire.

The breeder at Ashaway Farms just sent me a note that Buckeye's sire is now a Permanent Grand Champion with the NDGA and is one leg away from Permanent Champion with the ADGA. Woo hoo!!

As we watch Buckeye grow I am starting so see various traits from his sire. Can't wait to see him full grown and what kind of babies he will sire next year!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is wonderful. Congratulations, you must of know what was to come. Do you or have you posted opictures of him?


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Here is the link to the picture we took bringing him home:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... 1512159626

Here is the link to Tidal Wave:
http://www.ashawaydairygoats.com/nigerianbucks.htm

I am going to try and take pictures of Buckeye (and Jorge) to update this weekend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats........ :thumb: 

your facebook link ...asks for login...


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Ooooppps forgot to use public verses the browser link... I updated it so it should work now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Tidal Waves sire is owned by my friend here in NJ (Silver Bullet) he is a BIG buck. 

Looks like your buck takes after his grandsire with his markings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for fixing the link.... :wink: 

very nice..... :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive showed with this breeder here in Ohio, I showed with her back in may and she had Tidal wave there he was very impressive. Congrats!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks guys! I thought Tidal Wave was very impressive! It can be a gamble when it comes to genetics and whether or not the kids will reflect all or most of the qualities.

Still have to get updated pictures... was a crazy weekend here.


----------

